# Gorogoa - Gorgeous hand-drawn puzzle story



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2017)

Very hard to categorise, this one. In the making for 6 years, it's got a completely unique mechanic involving overlapping tiles. I won't try and explain it. Just watch the trailer:



And read this review: Gorogoa review

I played on old beta years ago and it's absolutely magical. Releases tomorrow on Steam, GOG and iOS.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks pretty.

One for your bi-annual "games that do something different" thread, ska invita ?


----------



## albionism (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks beautiful. Will buy it tomorrow on Steam.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2017)

Now available. 20% off on Steam till 21st December


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 14, 2017)

What's GOG?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> What's GOG?


Good Old Games, a Steam alternative


----------



## mauvais (Dec 15, 2017)

I played this through yesterday. Short but nice. Possibly more a case of admiring how cleverly it's done than one of outright enjoyment, but I would recommend it.

PS: it's the same price as Steam on GOG, and GOG is better for everyone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I played this through yesterday. Short but nice. Possibly more a case of admiring how cleverly it's done than one of outright enjoyment, but I would recommend it.
> 
> PS: it's the same price as Steam on GOG, and GOG is better for everyone.


go on then why is steam bad now. Can I not have one clean thing in this world?

mind you, CD Keys probably do something evil as well


----------



## mauvais (Dec 15, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> go on then why is steam bad now. Can I not have one clean thing in this world?
> 
> mind you, CD Keys probably do something evil as well


Aside from the politics of DRM etc (GOG is DRM free), it's just a crap software product.

For example, 'Is this still your email address?', it asks, every week or so. Yes/No/Dismiss. Choose 'yes' and it sends you an email asking you to validate it. Do that and it's back again in another week. Choose dismiss and it just carries on. Absolute shite.


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2017)

CD Keys is basically pirating.


----------



## dervish (Dec 20, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Aside from the politics of DRM etc (GOG is DRM free), it's just a crap software product.
> 
> For example, 'Is this still your email address?', it asks, every week or so. Yes/No/Dismiss. Choose 'yes' and it sends you an email asking you to validate it. Do that and it's back again in another week. Choose dismiss and it just carries on. Absolute shite.



It's never asked me that. Do you have some strange setting? I only need to confirm by email when logging onto a new computer, which is fair enough.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 20, 2017)

dervish said:


> It's never asked me that. Do you have some strange setting? I only need to confirm by email when logging onto a new computer, which is fair enough.


Nope, not to my knowledge.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 20, 2017)

Saw this, and it kinda didn’t push my buttons.

(T was touch arcade’s game of the week).

May press buy if I get bored over Xmas


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2018)

I love the aesthetic of it - my OH bought it but didn't really get on with it - he's not good at the types of visual puzzle that are involved.  I would still like to give it a go though.


----------

